

Webdoc.com just launched, what do you think? - greut
http://www.webdoc.com/

======
greut
This what it looks like from the inside:
[http://www.webdoc.com/documents/C49E709E-0CC0-0001-6918-12C2...](http://www.webdoc.com/documents/C49E709E-0CC0-0001-6918-12C21960B410)

Disclaimer: I'm not affiliated to this project/company/…

